# Most Loyal Breed



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I was on a social networking site, and I read on one of my friend's post said that a certain breed was the most loyal breed of dogs.

I don't want to name the breed of the dog, because I'm not looking for a debate between people. What I want to know from people that has had other breeds of dogs, since I've only had one dog (GSD of course), what is the most loyal breed that you've ever owned?


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I have to go with GSD of course! 

I have had a Great Pyrenees, Border Collie, JRT, mixes and Shelties. Of them all, Achielles (GSD) was the most loyal. Next in line would have to be my current sheltie, Jinx, then Axel (GSD), Ghost (Pyr)... & the rest, well I wouldn't consider "loyal"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't pick any one breed or say a whole breed was more loyal than any other. I think it's subjective and also varies between individuals.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my dogs currently are the only ones i've ever been allowed to have for any length of time. My parents never kept dogs around for more than a couple months, if that. So i have to say that GSDs are the most loyal for me. I guess it really depends on the person you're asking. I remember having a scottish terrier who hit under my parents waterbed for the month we had him until my parents could get him out to return him. Then we had a golden retriever name Lady and she was the longest dog around. I was 3 or 4. never had a dog after that. Got our first GSD mix after i moved out. Having not been really old enough to experience having different breeds in the house, i say GSDs. Again, it depends on who you ask.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I heard that as a whole, Akitas are renowned as the most 'loyal' breed. I think a lot of this has to do with the story behind the movie Hachi.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

From my own experience I think Jindos in general are the most loyal, but it really depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Define what you mean by loyal... 

Do you mean a dog that will never leave your side? A dog who will protect you under any circumstances? A dog who will love you unconditionally? All of the above?


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Define what you mean by loyal...
> 
> Do you mean a dog that will never leave your side? A dog who will protect you under any circumstances? A dog who will love you unconditionally? All of the above?


I tried to answer you question in a simple manner, but I couldn't, since everyone has a different definition. But I'll tell you mine.

I don't expect my dog to protect me, (but I do expect the fact he is a GSD he will deter potential thieves) however I expect to be able to trust that my dog will listen to me no matter what, I don't have to worry about him "turning" on me or anyone else and that matter what, he'll always be there.

I know that not every dog of one breed will be trustworthy, but I know there are some breeds where a majority of the dogs of a breed have potential to be trusted.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I think so far the GSDs i've had have seemed to be more loyal, as in they're super attentive and would rather be right with me at all times. It makes off lead training super easy.  

I did have an Akita for about a year and a half and the dog really wasn't too interested in what we were doing, she was very very independent (which isn't atypical of the breed I guess) but her and I never had much of a connection, she just wasn't as concerned about being involved with everyone it seemed. Beautiful dog, but just not for me. To each their own.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD is the most loyal dog I have ever had.

But I have seen and heard stories of EXTREMELY loyal Akitas.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Personally, I wouldn't pick any one breed or say a whole breed was more loyal than any other. I think it's subjective and also varies between individuals.


I agree with this. I think it also depends on how a person perceives loyalty.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My German Shepherd is the most loyal we've ever owned. We have had two labs and a pug in the past and the Shepherd has them beat!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I think GSD's are VERY loyal now are they the MOST loyal?? well thats up for debate obviously but the definitely make the top 5 and I believe most people could agree with that. Off leash training was SUPER easy with them of course our great danes were even easier but thats because they don't walk on their own they always have to lean on you like they aren't 200 darn pounds on their own. Our labs ALWAYS ran off to explore could get them back easily but the GSDs always just hung in close off lead was so easy with them and you could walk without 200 lbs of dog crumpling your leg.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

KAE said:


> I don't expect my dog to protect me, (but I do expect the fact he is a GSD he will deter potential thieves) however I expect to be able to trust that my dog will listen to me no matter what, I don't have to worry about him "turning" on me or anyone else and that matter what, he'll always be there.
> 
> I know that not every dog of one breed will be trustworthy, but I know there are some breeds where a majority of the dogs of a breed have potential to be trusted.


 Most dogs don't randomly "turn on" people. And a dog listening or not is largely do to training. Those things can be found in a wide range of breeds and mixes.

Different dogs have different ways of interacting with people. I would say the dog most "in tune" with the family that I ever had was a collie, he was very sensitive to the emotions in the household and would act accordingly. That sort of sensitivity is something the breed is known for. That could be seen as a type of loyalty.

The very most attached to me and only me dog I have had was probably my male GSD. He was quite devoted. My male Dobe mix was also pretty attached but he wanted everyone in the household to be together, when we were out places. The GSD boy only cared about where I was. Both dogs can be seen as a type of loyalty.

The neediest dog I have had is my male Belgian. He has to be touched and interacted with throughout the day, no matter what you're doing or he gets sad. He "yells" when he sees me leave the house without him. He is also the most sad out of all dogs when new puppies come into the household (although my youngest, his niece was pretty sad when I had puppies here too). Those can be seen as loyalty.

My GSD girl Jora is super, super trainable. Appropriately territorial and protective. She also waits for me to come home around the times I normally do and if I'm gone, she still watches for me around those times every day. That certainly can be seen as loyalty.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Chicagocanine*  
_Personally, I wouldn't pick any one breed or say a whole breed was more loyal than any other. I think it's subjective and also varies between individuals._

Originally Posted by *Chicagocanine*  
_Personally, I wouldn't pick any one breed or say a whole breed was more loyal than any other. I think it's subjective and also varies between individuals._
I agree with Chicagocanine in that it's subjective and depends on the individual dog.

Over the years I have had danes, english mastiffs, and gsd's. They have all been very loyal to me. I think bonding and interaction with the dog makes a huge difference. A dog that spends most of it's life in the backyard it not going to be nearly as 'loyal' as one that spends quality time with it's owner.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I would say my lab mix is quite loyal... it took about a year after we adopted her to give up hope that her old family is coming back for her and acknowledge my existance! 
Having said that, just recently she saw a school bus for the first time (that I know of) since we've had her and she freaked out and tried to jump a fence to get to it. I think she still remembers her old family... I consider that to be quite loyal.


----------



## fatmit1 (Nov 1, 2010)

I would say it deffinently is a question to be answered on an individual basis. Around my house my moms old samoyed Cajun has achieved near legendary status for protecting and guarding me and my sister when we were babies (as well as teaching me how to walk), and other acts of defiant heroism, but as a breed, many report they are quite aloof, and love to escape. I think that sometimes you will just find a dog that is bonker loyal, like way above average, and that dog is usualy the one that shapes our own perception the most loyal breed, like hachi the akita.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Speaking as a rescuer, I've had a lot of time to think about dogs and loyalty, 

Does "loyal" mean that they MUST be with their families and would never love or bond with someone else? Most people think they want a dog that is "loyal" to them. . . right up until they dump it in a shelter daying, "I'm sure you'll find her a good home." It's actually in a dog's best interest if they can interact and form a bond with a new family relatively quickly. Fortunately most of them can. 

Does "loyal" mean that they won't take food from others or allow others to touch and cuddle them? Most people think they want this, until they take the dog to the groomer, or the emergency vet clinic.

Does "loyal" mean the dog won't let strangers in the house? You want a loyal dog, right up until you're going to be out of town longer than you expected and you need to hire a dog walker or house sitter. 

Unless your definition of "loyal" is an obedient dog that sticks by you without needing a leash, which has more to do with training than with any character traits of the dogs, it's actually pretty maladaptive for a dog to be loyal.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think this is subjective. My labs are actually pretty loyal in that they don't really have any interest in going with anyone else or being pet by others when they are out with me - not to say they don't accept it, they just don't ask or beg for it. 

However, Madix, my Dutch Shepherd is the only dog who makes me feel as though his life revolves around me. He needs to know where I am every minute and while he will work for select others, he much prefers to be with me and always checks in with me constantly when we are out and about. I also believe he would protect me to the best of his ability if need arose. He also "needs" to be pet and have affection directly from me every day. My lab is content to lay near-by and be included - Madix demands he be an integral part of my day. 

I do need to say, while I know I am number one in Madix's book, I also know that he loves and adores my family and they are extremely important to him too. For example, if something happened to me, I know he would listen to my Mom above all others. He LOVES her. I like that he is not aloof to the others that I love, but just shows varying amounts of loyalty.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

What I know is this, clearly and simply. I don't know if it's the "loyalty" or other nice qualities, but I do not want to own any other kind of a dog besides a German Shepherd. Right now my sister needs me to take care of her dog which is a different breed, and if necessary, I would be happy to adopt her. 

But my "loyalty" is with my GSD, and as far as I'm concerned, the sun rises and sets on him.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it depends on the individual dog. I've had several breeds over my life. I have three that really stand out, Deja, my rough collie. We did so much together, obedience, herding and therapy dog. I knew no matter what I asked of her, she'd do it in a heartbeat irregardless of her own safety even.

My Doberman, Shiloh, was another, and a Papillon named Young Man. (I didn't name him.) Young Man would protect my kids and I, all four pounds of him. He was glued to my sides and if I was showing, had to be in a locked crate or he would get out, put his nose to the ground and come find me. These dogs were my heart dogs, a non-dog person could never understand the bond we had. 

I'm sure Shayna will be added to the list. She and I are already very closely bonded.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Deb said:


> I think it depends on the individual dog. I've had several breeds over my life. I have three that really stand out, Deja, my rough collie. We did so much together, obedience, herding and therapy dog. I knew no matter what I asked of her, she'd do it in a heartbeat irregardless of her own safety even.
> 
> My Doberman, Shiloh, was another, and a Papillon named Young Man. (I didn't name him.) Young Man would protect my kids and I, all four pounds of him. He was glued to my sides and if I was showing, had to be in a locked crate or he would get out, put his nose to the ground and come find me. These dogs were my heart dogs, a non-dog person could never understand the bond we had.
> 
> I'm sure Shayna will be added to the list. She and I are already very closely bonded.


Agree. Loyalty is a result of the owner/dog bond.

You can have crappy loyalty from any breed.


----------



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

Deb said:


> I think it depends on the individual dog. I've had several breeds over my life. I have three that really stand out, Deja, my rough collie. We did so much together, obedience, herding and therapy dog. I knew no matter what I asked of her, she'd do it in a heartbeat irregardless of her own safety even.
> 
> My Doberman, Shiloh, was another, and a Papillon named Young Man. (I didn't name him.) Young Man would protect my kids and I, all four pounds of him. He was glued to my sides and if I was showing, had to be in a locked crate or he would get out, put his nose to the ground and come find me. These dogs were my heart dogs, a non-dog person could never understand the bond we had.
> 
> I'm sure Shayna will be added to the list. She and I are already very closely bonded.


I agree that it depends on the dog. My most loyal so far have been:

Akita
German Shepherd
Boxer

Usually people are surprised my Doberman and Rottie didn't make the list. Those two would have let someone stab me to death, as long as they got a belly rub!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

My first GSD, Toby, was very loyal. But equally loyal is my 8-pound poodle/pomeranian mix. That dog would do ANYTHING for me and I am the center of his universe.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't owned many dogs myself due to my age. I grew up with many many family dogs, but I couldn't say they were my dog. So out of the three breeds I own now: Toy Poodle, Miniature Dachshund, German Shepherd/Labrador Retreiver. Definitely would go you my GSD mix. Although my grandpa's pit bull mix seems to be loyalest of the family. Garren(American Pit Bull Terrier) was a family dog, and he was one of the loyalest dogs I had ever met.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Might I add the rest of the American Pit Bull Terriers in our family would gladly walk away with any person offering love. Same with our Rottweiler, and oddly enough our Neapolitan Mastiff. lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had 2 Sheltie Mixes in the past they were loyal, but preferred me to the rest of the family.lol. Molly & Tanner are pretty much similar, but more attached to me. 

But it really depends on the dog and the human bond. One breed is not more loyal than the other, but some are known to be more loyal than others. But it really comes down to the dog/human bond.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

this kind of loyal?
Dog Still Waiting Everyday At End Of Road For The Last Five Months For Dead Owner To Return |

I think it really depends on the bond between the owner and the dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> this kind of loyal?
> Dog Still Waiting Everyday At End Of Road For The Last Five Months For Dead Owner To Return |
> 
> *I think it really depends on the bond between the owner and the dog*.


 
I agree. 

that story made me cry. its a good story showing pure loyalty and love but still sad.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree that while some breeds can be more loyal over all it does really depend on the dog, The two most loyal dogs I have owned were my GSD and a Cataholla. I have had a lot of dogs aside from those 2....a Shepherd mix, 2 Dalmatians, a collie, 2 schnauzer/poodle mixes, A BYB white shep when I was a kid, yorkie, 2 chis,a golden and a weim.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Locknload said:


> I agree with this. I think it also depends on how a person perceives loyalty.


I also agree. My dad has a mut who is pretty darn loyal


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I was spoiled with my first dog - a male champion Australian cattle dog . Twin eye patches , built like a thoroughbred and loyal and smart as the day was long . He was devoted to me, friendly with everyone,obedient to a tee and protective. There will never be another dexter although Karma is perfect in her own right !!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Our previous dog, a Keeshond, was "my" dog. He loved the family, but he followed me everywhere. Had to know where his mama was.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The American Staffordshire Terrier is often referred to as The Nanny Dog because they were loyal and caring caretakers for children.

Here are some heroic dogs. I found the link while look for the story about the 20 pound rescue dog that saved a man's life only days after he brought her home. He accidentally backed his car into a ravine and was trapped inside. He let the dog out the window and said go get help. The little dog ran to the neighbor's house who called police. That's No. 7, Honey.

http://www.dogguide.net/25-hero-dogs.php


http://www.gossiprocks.com/forum/news/3151-man-saves-puppy-puppy-then-saves-owner.html
Honey story.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a cool list of "guard dogs", but all are characterized as extremely loyal. 

Top 10 Best Guard Dog Breeds
Bullmastiff
Doberman
Rottweiler
Komondor
Puli
Giant Schnauzer
German Shepherd
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Kuvasz
Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> Here's a cool list of "guard dogs", but all are characterized as extremely loyal.
> 
> Top 10 Best Guard Dog Breeds
> *Bullmastiff*
> ...


I love those 4 breeds :wub:

If I were to get a puppy other than a GSD, I would get an Australian Shepherd or a Doberman. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if only the most loyal person could be as faithful as the average dog.....


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

For me it would be doberman's and GSD's. My lab loves me but he would love anyone unfortunately. While I am my labs person that all ends when a visitor comes,lol All of my doberman's and my one and only GSD do not seek affection from strangers, are always in the same room as me if not on top of me, and follow me everywhere. When I speak they look at me even when I'm not talking to them and they wait at the front door for me to return no matter how long I'm gone. My lab is quite happy to nap in my bed until I'm home


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have only owned GSDs. Growing up we had various mutts, and my parents had an English Setter. 

So the most loyal dog I have ever owned would definitely be a GSD, I would still say that was my Arwen. 

However, they come in super loyal boarding on insane loyal all the way down to will-go-home-with-anyone-having-better-treats loyal (Rush). 

I have one more loyal to my bed than to me. She only comes to me when she hears the fidge open (Babs). 

I have one that is very loving, but would probably sell me to the burglars to save her wretched skin (Tori).


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the Rhodesian Ridgebacks and have always wanted one- actually....I would love about 5 of them!!. Just a gorgeous large breed dog and I have never seen an angry one. I think they must make awesome family pets.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

German Shepherd. I have owned Bandit and a male back when I was younger named Riley. I have had other breeds of dogs lab, dachshund, and a lab mix and the GSD have always been more loyal and in tune with their family members. That's my experience though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'v had different breeds of dogs, including pb's and mixed breeds.
i've found all of the dogs i've had to be loyal. who's to say
one breed is more loyal than another? i think by nature dogs
are loyal.


----------

